# [SBF] Gingerbread 2.3.3



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

*VRZ_MB870_4.5.1A-DTN-117-15_1FF_01.sbf.gz*
https://rapidshare.com/files/841842747/VRZ_MB870_4.5.1A-DTN-117-15_1FF_01.sbf.gz

*Original Gingerbread SBF For Verizon MB870

Android 2.3.3 --- Blur_Version.1.3.232.MB870.Verizon.en.US

WE ALL KNWOW THE RISKS WHEN WE FLASH OUR PHONES !!!!

ATTEMPTING TO DOWNGRADE TO FROYO MAY NOT BE POSSIBLE ONCE YOU FLASH TO OFFICIAL GINGERBREAD SBF !!!!

DOING SO HAS BEEN KNOWN TO HARD BRICK THE ATRIX.*

Source: Xda


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

Not very useful at the moment, but good to know it's in the wild.

I HIGHLY recommend not flashing this, but it couldn't hurt to have handy for future unforeseeable needs.

However, if you don't care about root, then it's perfect!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

juhde said:


> Not very useful at the moment, but good to know it's in the wild.
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend not flashing this, but it couldn't hurt to have handy for future unforeseeable needs.
> 
> However, if you don't care about root, then it's perfect!


Exactly Why It's In The Disclaimer Of The Possibility Of Bricking By Using This Then Trying To Flash Back To Froyo. Once A Way Or Source Is Established To Root Stock Gingerbread Then This Will Be Awesome For Us.


----------

